# So it begins.....Isadora!



## Capra Lane (Dec 1, 2011)

Hopefully this was our first and last 2am kidding for the year! :laugh:

Luna gave us a 9lb single sundgau doeling that we named Isadora. She is eating like a champ and loving life in the pen in our basement.

Up next is Luci, one of my saanens who gave me triplet bucks last year, thinking pink for this year. She is huuuge, there's got to be a girl in there somewhere!:thumbup:


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

Cute!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh how gorgeous she is ~ Congrats


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Absolutely adorable!!!!! I love her markings!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Awwww

Carmen, Co-Owner Oleo Acres LLC, Nw Ks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute! Good luck with your next one.


----------



## cowboy3499 (Feb 2, 2014)

She looks happy and healthy.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## MrsH85 (Jan 4, 2014)

So cute!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Doll baby


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Looks like she is smiling! So cute. I love all these pictures of new kids, my first doe is due in 12 days. I can't wait!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I hope that Cassie has a cute little sungau, too! Your baby is darling! 
My first doe is due next week, 2/13.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

She is just too cute!!! :razz:


----------



## Capra Lane (Dec 1, 2011)

Cassie had twin sundgau doelings last year, so hopefully you will get one!


----------

